# Where is the bootanimation on stock?



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Using Absolute System Root Tools doesn't do a damn thing for changing your bootanimation on my Mesmerize (I'm rooted stock so I'm guessing that may be the reason or at least 1 of who knows how many) but I just wanted to know if anyone here knew exactly where the bootanimation was located in the system files? (I'd use Root Explorer so I can find it but the last time I started looking through the system files I got very confused, I know absolutely nothing about the system programming aside from what I gather here, as a matter of fact, I consider you devs "Geniuses" (literally) as opposed to what I know about this stuff!)
The updated version of A.S.R.T. has the option of manually setting the path to the bootanimation but, as I said, I haven't the slightest, can someone tell me where to set it so it works or is my phone and/or ROM (stock) not the right type (AOKP, MTD, etc) if so then is there a stable ROM build that is compatible w/ A.S.R.T.'s bootanimation changer?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

_You have to have a different kernal like imoseyon's lean kernal. the stock kernal won't work._

_Bootanimations are located in system/media_

_You need Root explorer _

_When in Root explorer mount R/W move and paste bootanimatin.zip to sd card_.	Use back button to find location to paste.

_The bootanimation you want use that you downloaded to sd card move it back to system/media_

_you may have to rename it sanim.zip_ (If that doesn't work rename back to bootanimatiom.zip)

_mount back to R/0 __In root explorer _

Reboot


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Will having 2 different kernels cause any problems?
Specifically KGB (I read that it can help to stop the touch sense problems some apps/games have) & _imoseyon's lean kernal (for this, for example)?_


----------

